# Mercury Info



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

A guy whom I bought an Accutron from a while ago, sent me this picture this morning, asking if I was interested, or had any information about it. This is the one place I know I will find information if any exists. Any comments will be sorely appreciated.


















Sorry about this, I noticed you cannot really see much on thie picture, but this is one of those watches that used to irritate the hell out of many people, its plays tunes rather than just give beeps in church.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, it seems like this is quite an unspectacular watch. The guy who owns it has decided not to sell it anymore, since he found out that:

"its a reproduction of a seiko 1972 alarm

chimes, song.date, etc.

it has a speaker built in instead of a resonator, manafactured in Hong Kong.

No one seems to have anything like it."

He is still looking for more information, so if anyone knows anything about it, please let me know. I though the speaker / resonator thing might be interesting.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks a bit like Freddie Mercury..............................dead!!


----------

